# Searching for quality betta



## Species (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello! This is my first time posting here.
I'm not entirely sure which category this question fits into really.
I'm also sure this has been asked before but I can't seem to find any info that's more recent than a couple of years.

I've been interested in finding a number of higher/breeding quality betta, half moons, crown tails and so on for many years. I have an interest in genetics and biology, I also happen to really like betta lol. My plan is to breed them as a hobby. I have a pretty good understanding of the process and the difficulties so I wont get into that atm.

I understand it can be a little difficult to track down good betta genetics here in BC.

I've found a few places in my search that claim to have decent betta for sale. I'm wondering if anyone has used these sellers before and could tell me if they are reliable or should be avoided. (I have been scammed in an online order years ago and now i'm a bit paranoid)

I would prefer a breeder/seller in BC or as far as Calgary. Then I could see the fish in person before purchasing.
If need be I have even considered going as far as a trip to Thiland to have a look at the farms there. That would depend on how cost effective I could make it. (And if anyone can recommend a decent betta farm in that area)

Also a local importer could be a good option, I really prefer to keep it local if possible.

Any help or recommendations would be great thanks!

Here are some of the sellers i've been able to find:

Renasfishstore.ca

Grandbettacanada.tripod.com

Bettafishstore.com

Aquariumswest.com


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

April one of our sponsors here has been bringing in all kinds of betta at her shop in Burnaby. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## seed (Aug 31, 2010)

I have seen some nice bettas at April's Aquarium the couple times I've been there. She's a sponsor too on these forums; you can find her board on these forums and message her account: April


----------



## Species (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh nice, thank you! Burnaby is perfect!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi I have dumbo
Plakat, giant, double tail, half moon butterfly, koi plakat right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Going to Thailand to bring back bettas would be impossible without the correct permits. Not sure what the process is to obtain them. 

You can always purchase thai betas through aquabid, which I have done numerous times. Honestly though You can find some nice Bettas locally at April's and Aquariums west now. Unless you are absolutely looking for something specific aquabid is a good pricey alternative.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Atom said:


> Going to Thailand to bring back bettas would be impossible without the correct permits. Not sure what the process is to obtain them.
> 
> You can always purchase thai betas through aquabid, which I have done numerous times. Honestly though You can find some nice Bettas locally at April's and Aquariums west now. Unless you are absolutely looking for something specific aquabid is a good pricey alternative.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Little off topic but how useful is aquabid if you're Canadian? Do many breeders ship to Canada?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sneakerpimp said:


> Little off topic but how useful is aquabid if you're Canadian? Do many breeders ship to Canada?


I think the better word to use is economical. I've gotten fish from several Thai breeders through aquabid so it's useful in that sense. I get to pick the ones I like and have them sent to Canada. I guess that's useful, but it's NOT cheap. Almost all Thai breeders sell to Canada, but...........

Breeders in Thailand won't ship to you directly. It all gets shipped to the transhipper in Ontario and then he ships them to you. You pay the seller on aquabid for the cost of the fish. Then you pay the import fees plus box/heat pack fees on top of the actual fedex shipping fee to the transhipper. By the time it's all calculated it's not worth it unless you are looking for that one specific fish you want/need. For one fish at $20usd you are looking at another $80cdn to get it to your door. Unless you live in Ontario and can pick up he fish from the transhipper yourself.

Of course you can cut the costs down by getting multiple fish for the same shipping rate, but you pay import fees for each fish you buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayT (Jan 10, 2012)

I am looking for the same. Hard to find quality bettas in the city. Picked up a couple nice koi bettas from april. Trying to hunt down some fancy dragon scale plakats. Some amazing bettas on aquabid, but not worth it after all the shipping and import fees.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Whereabouts is the transhipper? I'm moving to ON very soon.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i checked renas online , shes got mixed reviews , has been accused of using aquabid photos instead of the actual fish, deleted my fb suggestion to organize the site better..
having said all that im still considering an order, shipping is reasonable


----------



## JayT (Jan 10, 2012)

If anyone here sees new shipments of high quality bettas in the city, please post here. I mostly check out April and Aquariums west.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a lot.. Check out my sponsor section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

